# Artist Looking for other Artists to help me make a Furry Comic!



## JayKingSta (Oct 27, 2016)

I am working on a colour/black and white manga/graphic novel! I am the head artist, but I am looking for other manga artists! I will also be looking for writers too! The comic start out as a one shot around 22-60 pages long. If the comic is successful I will try to make a few volumes. I maybe writing some the the story myself, but not all of it! I have a basic plot in mind! I am starting a patreon page and I plan to make a youtube channel to help promote the comic! If I make money off the comics then I will try to pay the artists and writer(s)! I may try to eventually make physical novels witch may have to be in black and white in order to cut down costs of printing.

I already have a head writer I have a few artists already, but I may need a back up writer or two?! Even if you don't draw the actual comic pages and maybe draw some line art or just some character designs or background and setting designs your help will still be appreciated!

The project will have a better chance of picking up now that I have internet good for streaming.
-On that note I am planing to start a youtube or maybe even a twitch account to help promote the project! I am also planing on activating the patreon page once I get enough people on board for this project to be a success!

The basic story story is a floating city where it rains a lot. It might be months without sun. When the story starts It's been around maybe 6 months without sun and a lot the people are really depressed! There is humans and part-humans and even anthros! The story revolves around the main characters which are a human woman police officer named,Juanne Roth, who lost her father and maybe even her mother, a anthro tiger named James T. Tyger, that is a detective and part time super hero, a part human part fox/part cyborg named, Toby Faux, that is a hacker, A Scientist named , Dr. Crow, and finally a robot that is named ,Damian. The plot idea I have is that the city is corrupt and the part anthos and part humans are hated for being different. He tries to find it and it ends in disaster! The villain and half/step brother a lion anthro named ,Rei Leonardo, I have a dragon girl named ,Ember White, I have a mad hatter and his son mad hatter Jr.
*
Note: this is not the full story outline! This is a shortened story outline without the interesting details. I prefer to leave the interesting details for people that are on board with the project. Just so the audience doesn't know everything! 


If you want to get a hold of me email me at my gmail or note me at Deviantart.com
jaykingsta14@gmail.com
exseada on DeviantArt
*


----------



## JayKingSta (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## JayKingSta (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## JayKingSta (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## JayKingSta (Oct 27, 2016)




----------

